# Maytag washer won't drain/spin



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like the timer. Timer contacts will close for the water temp switch and cold water solenoid. Hot water solenoid is controlled by the water temp switch. I first would check if the motor is drawing current or receiving voltage while on the spin cycle. The tub does run on a transmission which can sometimes cause problems with the spin cycle.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no drain/spin timer. No cold water a different issue, probably water valve


----------



## Wayno326 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. If I can find a timer for < $75 I think it's worth a try.


----------



## Wayno326 (Jun 7, 2012)

The motor doesn't initiate on spin, works normally during wash cycles.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Wayno326 said:


> The motor doesn't initiate on spin, works normally during wash cycles.


What do you mean doesn't initiate? Is there voltage at the motor terminals? If there's no voltage at the motor (during the cycle) and the wiring is all good the timer will need replacement. The timer contacts control the motor.


----------



## John in NC (Aug 10, 2012)

Clothes won't spin dry? Look on youtube, tons of videos. The basket hub fixed mine, cheap but hard to replace if you have a seized hub bolt like I did. The shift actuator could be bad too, but I bet the plastic hub teeth are stripped, this may not be your exact part but you'll see the part and can shop from there- Amazon.com: W10528947 Washer Basket Driven Hub Kit by Sikawai Compatible with Whirlpool Ken-more Crosley Washing Machine Hub Replaces W10396887 AP5665171 PS6012095 W10528947VP : Appliances


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

My Maytag did the same thing about two months ago replace the timer switch on the dashboard about 40 or 50 bucks I think it was very easy about 10 minutes plenty of YouTube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

9 year old thread, gentlemen


----------



## John in NC (Aug 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> 9 year old thread, gentlemen


HA! Oops... my bad! I got fired up as I had a successful repair recently. Tub hub for the win!


----------

